# baby A.corn,A.burm.



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys!
Here a hatchling a.corn a little cute


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i think ive post this pic before but im not sure, anyway here a nice shot of my Albino burm.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nice corn snake, yeah i have seen the burmese python one before but its a good picture so who cares. How many herps do you have now?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks Wolf!
i have 14(snakes and lizards) in my personal collection.

Carnivoro


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

now i need to know what they are lol


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

No Prob Bro!
1.1.0 rowleys vipers
0.0.1 western dimondback
0.1.0 a.burmese python
1.2.0 ball bythons
0.1.0 sumatran blood python
0.1.0 brazilian rainbow boa
0.0.1 a.corn
1.1.1 Green iguanas
1.0.0 red ear slider

and other herps for sale
Carnivoro


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i remeber when my brothers corn snake was that small, now hes a monster!

awesome pics of the python


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet pics and collection


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is quite a collection you got there!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks guys!

Carnivoro


----------

